# UK stockists of 3M Vinyl



## *Jamie* (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm looking for a good stockist of 3M Vinyl that's based in the UK. I was going to spray some of my trim but seeing as it's textured plastic (which equals a major PITA when it comes to prep) I'm going to try vinyl instead.

There seems to be plenty of good stockists in the US but few over here. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dj0nes (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.undergroundgraphics.com/


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

i used undergroundgraphics aswell.


----------



## *Jamie* (Oct 30, 2010)

Excellent, cheers guys!


----------



## kenny-c (Oct 5, 2009)

I get mine from http://www.carbon-vinyl.com/


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

9/10 vinyls wont stick to textured surfaces either.

Robbie


----------



## cool (Jan 18, 2011)

*vinyl*

try 3m uk they will have everything u need.
if u are trying to apply to the inside trim it wont stick...if u are trying to cover plastic trim its best to lightly sand the part down to give the vinyl something to grab too.:thumb:


----------



## ron burgundy (Sep 11, 2007)

As mentioned before most vinyl wont stick to textured plastic . I do full wraps for a living and have seen many wraps fail on un-painted plastic parts . Personally i would leave it mate


----------

